# question should I give up my part-time job?



## ronaldj (Nov 15, 2014)

I am retired but work a part time job, lately I have grown tired of the  job but cannot bring myself to quit....don't need the money well just to spend .....but am not wired to not work or have check coming in.... even small one....was working 3 or 4 days now down to 2 ta 3  but still not digging it......what to do


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 15, 2014)

Have you thought about volunteering?


----------



## oldman (Nov 15, 2014)

Why can't you bring yourself to quit? Afraid you won't have anything to do? That won't happen. Most people here will tell you that they are busier now then when they worked. There is always someone knocking at your door or calling you up asking for your help. Or, do you feel that you are needed in your position? If so, forget it. No one is indispensable. If you truly are not in need of the money, quit. There is always another job out there.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 15, 2014)

oldman said:


> Why can't you bring yourself to quit? Afraid you won't have anything to do? That won't happen. Most people here will tell you that they are busier now then when they worked. There is always someone knocking at your door or calling you up asking for your help. Or, do you feel that you are needed in your position? If so, forget it. No one is indispensable. If you truly are not in need of the money, quit. There is always another job out there.



Very good advice ...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2014)

I agree with Ameriscot, if you don't need the money then why not volunteer, there's a vast range of volunteering opportunities available, you'd be surprised at just how diverse they are. Google volunterring in your area to find what's avaiable. You can choose as little or as much hours or days per week you'd be willing to give your time.


----------



## Twixie (Nov 15, 2014)

When I was out of work once...I volunteered to work for Oxfam..

Wow..were my eyes opened!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 15, 2014)

I also find it hard to contemplate NOT working.. I am delaying retirement for another two years.  I enjoy my job, but I think it's more a matter of relevance, and the fear of not being relevant without a paycheck.  So of course, the task is to find purpose without a paycheck..  I'm looking and thinking, but so far coming up flat..


----------



## Twixie (Nov 15, 2014)

It's a strange question..I was quite dominant at work..(I had to be!)..when I retired..It worked for about a month..I had lost my superiority..


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2014)

Twixie said:


> When I was out of work once...I volunteered to work for Oxfam..
> 
> Wow..were my eyes opened!!




Ditto Twixie...I have done the same not for Oxfam but for another internationally known Charity...jeez,,the reality of it is far removed from the charitable institution I naively thought it was..


----------



## Sunny (Nov 15, 2014)

I retired at an early age (in my 50's), and never regretted it. I love being retired! Volunteering is a good way to share your talents,
and you can pick and choose your own activities and hours. And, as someone said, I am much busier now than when I was working.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 15, 2014)

I have a friend who is my age - 62 - and talks about retirement but really doesn't like the idea.  It isn't just that she'll be getting less money, it's that she has a high powered job which she loves and is good at.  She also won't be happy not having all that power.  

I would enjoy local volunteering but we don't sit still and it's a hassle juggling schedules and disappointing people who come to depend on you.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 15, 2014)

I've mentioned this before, but I highly recommend long term (1 - 2 years) volunteering with VSO UK (there's also VSO Canada which will take Americans).


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 16, 2014)

ronaldj, I understand your dilemma.  I loved my work (well, most of it), but could not tolerate my boss.  I finally retired, but do miss the involvement in a field I truly loved.  Volunteering just doesn't feel the same to me.


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm way too busy around here to volunteer for anything. I will never be able to do  all I would like to do around here but working towards that goal is what keeps me healthy, physically and mentally. 

If you don't own a home or have things to do at home then volunteering might be a good thing. Our state park service uses volunteers to help at state parks, build and maintain hiking trails and such. This time of year food banks usually need lots of volunteers. Heck, I could use a lot of volunteers to help around here.


----------



## Debby (Nov 16, 2014)

Or you could join a club that focus's on something that you like to do.  Like my husband is a member now of a photo club and they get assignments and themes to hunt for photos of and he goes out for the day with a friend and they both take pictures together as they travel around the countryside.  And then when he comes home, he spends his evening working on improving the pictures he's taken so he's always got something to fill the time.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 16, 2014)

I dunno, ronaldj...if it's just doing something that you like, but are tired of doing that particular job, then find another and quit the one you have. Or something. I've retired three times, but it didn't "take" so I'm still working. Sometimes I get weary of it (and I do need the $$), but at least it's a different client every day so there's a little variety. 

Americot's signature line says it best: Whatever's good for your soul....do that.


----------



## Cookie (Nov 16, 2014)

ronaldj, if your not enjoying your part-time work, why stay?  Don't you deserve to enjoy life now instead of unnecessary drudgery? Change can be challenging, but in small steps it can be accomplished easily - I think you going less and less is a good idea, until you are hardly there at all. One day you won't even bother any more.  As everyone here is saying, there's travel, there's volunteering, there's hobbies and new people to meet.


----------

